# How to update su binary?



## cowls192 (May 13, 2013)

Ok, i watched your sign-up video, i read the READ BEFORE POSTING posts, i searched the search, and there is NOT ONE STRAIGHT answer to the most obvious and common issue: su binary update.

There is no official thread titled "su binary" which would be NICE if somebody post a link to the latest version of su binary, tells people which version of Superuser app it is compatible with (i know there's at least 3, CWM, ChainSDD, and Chainfire) I cant even google this binary. I cant even tell if somebody is developing on this binary.

I just don't understand how nobody brought up this issue in any manner. Nobody asked whether the binary code is available in the market, needs to be downloaded from the web and flashed on the phone, etc. In worst case scenario, if su binary is discontinued, then just say "It is no longer supported. Forget about rooting from now on."

I have T-Mobile GS4 (SGH-M919) running Android 4.2 baseband UVUAMDL, i rooted the phone using MotoChopper that gave me Superuser app by CWM.

If you can be ANY help, please reply with some kind of answer that somebody can actually understand. If you have no clue about a single word i just posted, there you go. There is no answer to this "su binary" issue, so forget about rooting and what not. Save your soul from googling 5 hours a day here and web, looking for answers that no one ever asked.

You're very welcome.


----------



## Solidified (May 13, 2013)

*Superuser update*

Cowls192,

There are a couple of ways to update SU ... I can share at least two ways.

1) If you have experience using Terminal and can get a hold of the updated SU binary, then you can simply copy it to
the appropriate place.  I forget whether the location of the original SU binary is under the /sys or /system folder.

2) I'm quoting from DroidXForums here so take it for what it's worth ..
"The new superuser : su v2.3-ef can also be downloaded from the Google market."

I hope that this small bit of information shows you that the answer CAN be found with patience. 
Lacking patience ... this IS a great place to find help!

If you found this to be of help, please condiser clicking the THANKS button.

Solidified


----------



## cowls192 (May 14, 2013)

Couple things to straighten up here.

Okay, the whole problem with "su binary update failed" is because my phone was NOT rooted. End of that story.

After my phone was rooted successfully, it didn't ask me to install su binary, being out of date, nothing like that.

At this point, i will just assume that whenever app is released/updated, let it be Superuser SuperSU or else, the app itself includes su binary already.

It is still difficult to find answers and solutions for folks who are new to smartphone or Android world...and i mean VERY new, like he/she just got an Android phone for the first time in life today!! A lot of unnecessary questions and replies can be reduced if SOMEBODY creates FAQ or intro to rooting and flashing tips.

Finally, i have T-Mobile GS4 (SGH-M919), and although i read a post saying that su binary is not compatible with SuperSU at this point, (see, it's even harder to search for posts i read recently) after successfully rooting my phone, SuperSU DID NOT ask or even say anything about "su binary" whatsoever, so that made me smile today. 

Thanks for those who took few seconds to read my posts, and i really hope somebody is being helped after reading these messages.


----------



## Dg60069 (Jun 26, 2015)

cowls192 said:


> Couple things to straighten up here.
> 
> Okay, the whole problem with "su binary update failed" is because my phone was NOT rooted. End of that story.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Im a noob and I am trying to update the su binary. I have a galaxy tab s. I just recently did the super su root but I cant. It installed correctly but the binary won't update. I've searched the Web but no clear answers. I've checked if the root is installed correctly and its not. I don't know where to look for any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JMC1961 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello.
Same situation here...
Can't update bynary in SM-T700 - 5.0.2 LP...


----------



## idioleat (Sep 14, 2015)

*me too...*

me three.....I can,t  update....
I used kingroot app, then superSU-ME, and superSU told me to update the su binary.(Another superuser app told me that my binary still remained "kinguser_su(348)")


----------



## Sweetlove (May 31, 2016)

*Same here, from a nexus 6p*

I have a Nexus 6p which I thought was already rooted, but when I used the root checker, it says my phone isn't properly rooted. Also, when I try running Super User it keeps saying that I'm missing the su binary or that it needs to be updated. I have no idea what the next step is now. Can someone help me figure out what I need to do? 



Dg60069 said:


> Hi. Im a noob and I am trying to update the su binary. I have a galaxy tab s. I just recently did the super su root but I cant. It installed correctly but the binary won't update. I've searched the Web but no clear answers. I've checked if the root is installed correctly and its not. I don't know where to look for any help is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse





idioleat said:


> me three.....I can,t  update....
> I used kingroot app, then superSU-ME, and superSU told me to update the su binary.(Another superuser app told me that my binary still remained "kinguser_su(348)")

Click to collapse


----------



## northwindtrades (May 31, 2016)

Those still having trouble ensure your device is rooted and also if su still can't install binary try another version some versions have trouble installing binary.


----------



## Ciprum (May 31, 2016)

cowls192 said:


> Couple things to straighten up here.
> 
> Okay, the whole problem with "su binary update failed" is because my phone was NOT rooted. End of that story.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*POST FOR EVERYONE WHO HAS TROUBLE FINDING/UPDATING THE BINARIES:*

1. The SuperSU app version number corresponds to the su binary version. To check the version of the su binary go to Settings --> Apps --> SuperSU and look at the version number.

2. SuperSU app will push a notification if the binary needs to be updated.
3. You will also see a popup window once you open the SuperSU app in case there is a new version
4. To be sure you have the latest version you can follow one of the links below which will have the download for the latest recovery-installable zip that will root and install the SU app along with the latest binaries:
Stable (recommended): http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu-stable
Beta: http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu-beta
Latest: http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

5. There is a thread dedicated to binary update problems. You will have more luck there: http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/supersu/support-update-failures-t2907365

6. Also remember to visit the official post for any future updates and extra info: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1538053

NOTE: In most cases you have to update the SU *app* to get the latest binary version.


----------



## pawwaap (May 28, 2017)

janekmuric said:


> *POST FOR EVERYONE WHO HAS TROUBLE FINDING/UPDATING THE BINARIES:*
> ...
> will have the download for the latest recovery-installable zip that will root and install the SU app along with the latest binaries:
> Stable (recommended): http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu-stable
> ...

Click to collapse



It is exactly how I'm doing and every time get: "binary update unsuccessful"



Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciprum (May 29, 2017)

pawwaap said:


> It is exactly how I'm doing and every time get: "binary update unsuccessful"
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then you didn't root properly. Try different root methods or re-root your phone.


----------

